
Who Runs Curl on What - PopeDotNinja
https://who-runs-curl-on-what.herokuapp.com/
======
ChrisGranger
I don't think these numbers are accurate. Every time I run the command, the
number of GNU/Linux users doubles.

Edit: HN stripped out my "face with tears of joy" emoji.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Someone is running command in a loop? My laptop battery died. Will fight the
hackers when I get home in 30 min :)

~~~
arkadiyt
They're not, you have a small bug that actually doubles the counter each time:

[https://github.com/amorphid/who-runs-curl-on-
what/blob/maste...](https://github.com/amorphid/who-runs-curl-on-
what/blob/master/app/models/curl_request.rb#L3)

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Danke. Will fix in a bit. Or submit a pull request to this prestigious app
that was totally not rushed into production ;)

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Fixed the counting bug. Updated the counts to the correct totals.

------
ChrisGranger
Perhaps if you're _really_ bored you could make Who Runs Wget on What as well.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
That is an amazing idea! I might do that :)

------
PopeDotNinja
I just threw this together for fun :) Feedback welcome!

